# Air Motor Installation



## Luketofish (Feb 15, 2011)

My buddy has an 18' aluminum boat and just had a stand built above his outboard for air motor. He has the motor but wants to know if there is any place in or around corpus christi that will put it together for him. Also, any tips or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't know anyone down in that area that could help. Look at some other bowfishing websited/forums for some information.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.bowfishtexas.com/fan_motor_project.htm
Here is a page I built years ago when we built the fan for my boat. It was also an 18fter too. Custom Marine concepts in Spring, TX, will do it for you but that is a long way from Corpus.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Might try Kresta's in Edna or Ronnie's Marine. See bowfishingcountry.com for other info.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Actually it's BOW.FISHINGCOUNTRY.COM
Kresta's builds nice flounder rigs, but not the bigger rotating fan boats we use in bowfishing.


----------

